# Totally Disgusted



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I have been hunting for two winters now and have yet to kill a coyote,bobcat or fox. I am about to give up. I went this morning and had the wind in my favor and have found signs they are there but did not see anything. What kind of calling sequences do you use when you start out. What kind of calls. Sounds? Need help....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, like a friend of mine always says, "if the dogs ain't here they must be somewhere else". Try setting up somewhere else as in at least a 1/4 mile away. If they're there they'll hear the call. Something ain't right about your set up. How do you know the wind is in your favor if you don't know where the dogs are? Could they be on your downwind side? could they see you coming in? Hear you? Do you sit still? really still? Try starting with a different call, if you normally use rabbit distress try a woodpecker not to loudly ( a woodpecker does not call at 100 decibles, and neither do rabbits IME) call for a few minutes and sit still and look slowly around, remember coyotes and fox are most likely to stay hidden(they won't just come trotting across an open field most times. they'll use the edges)after five minutes of looking try calling again quietly to a little louder.

It is really hard to tell you where to be on a stand, do you have several places to call from, meaning calling different dogs. If you are trying to call the same dogs over and over they are on to you, move on to some others and try them again in March. Read and heed the advice from all these guys and then read it again.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Couldnt have said it better youngdon. I agree totally. There is something in your setup, that just doesnt add up. I give my hunting ground a couple of weeks to cool off. Even if a have a kill, i let it rest. Dont give up, it will pay off and it will make you a much better hunter in the end. These little critter will make you want to pull your hair out sometime. Lord know i almost have a time or two. My advice would be learn from these forums, and stick to basics. Im a clean freak, i wash my cloths and keep them bagged. I dont wear my hunting cloths in the truck on the way to my next stand. They come off, and go into the bag. When i get out and dress again, i spray down, I carry whips with me and whip my arms, neck and face, every stand. Some say overkill, but i got the critters in the freezer, so its not overkill to me. Basics!!!! Stick to them........


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

eyemall said:


> I have been hunting for two winters now and have yet to kill a coyote,bobcat or fox. I am about to give up. I went this morning and had the wind in my favor and have found signs they are there but did not see anything. What kind of calling sequences do you use when you start out. What kind of calls. Sounds? Need help....


I know the feeling eyemall,
I went out yesterday evening for a couple of hours. Did not call in a thing and I know dang well there are coyotes in that particular place. I ought to, I own it. That was the 6th trip in a row I was unable to call in a dog and I have killed dozens of coyotes on that place. 
The trick is, don't get disgusted, get busy. Whatever type of calling sounds or style you have been using may not have worked so far but does not mean it is wrong. Change up your location a little. Change the cadence of and the style of the call you are using. Don't be afraid to mix it up and experiment. Even though I have failed to call in any dogs lately, I know the sneaky rascals are out there and the next setup might bring in a double. I have been doing this for 35 years and you have to realize there are going to be dry spells. I went through the same thing last winter and could not call a dog to save my neck. Next time I went out, coyote and a bobcat. Try to learn from what works and from what doesn't and success will come.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Between my recent trip to NM and then CO, I probably setup 50+ times on public land and watched TWO critters come into the call. It wasn't until I got on some private land with a member here that the odds improved.

However, every last stand was a heck of a lot more fun than sitting on the couch. I enjoy spending time outdoors, watching the muleys that come around, etc.

Just keep after them. Setup a lot more, and cross every T and dot every I. Watch the wind, keep your volume down some and listen to these guys who have replied above. They know what they are talking about.









As a side note, I have found that if there are critters in the area and i'm doing things correctly, they come in. Otherwise, I just assume I am hunting a pressured area.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't say it much better than they have above. Remember to start out calling soft and work up to louder but not to loud. Just remember nothing worth having ever comes easy. Once you get the first one to come in you'll be hooked even if you go through another two year dry spell.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

All I can say is DITTO to all of what they have said to you. Just dont give up if you call alot of places sooner or later your gonna bust a yote, and maybe they are there and you just are not seeing them .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

20 minutes, then move. Try to get as many sets in as you can in a day. Cover the ground, 1/4 the 1/2 mile moves each time. Look for movement, not coyotes, not bobcats, not fox, but anything that moves. Once movement is detected, then you can evaluate and regulate. All the above statements hold true, just cover ground and hunt. Many a day I have spent in the desert and not a shot to be taken. Thats all part of the hunting. Enjoy every moment, every set-up, and don't feel pressured to kill a coyote. Done give in, it will happen. Best advice I have: Hunt coyotes where coyotes hunt, find prey, security, and water-coyotes will be near.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

You said you live close to to Bg eyemall, wherebouts?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Make sure you are very stealthy on your way into your stand. If the coyotes see or hear you befor you start calling there is a good chance they are not going to come in. Also don't be afraid to try some different calls. Try some really strange calls just something that nobody else is using. Just an Idea.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

All good advice, another pratice that I use is this. After a snow or a snow that turned wet and look for fresh sign leading into an area sneak, stalk, or slip in and call lightly.

I thought I was doing something wrong when I complained about only getting a responce 1 in 8 times. Stick with it...it will happen. Rememeber this though......be ready, try not to get bored or discouraged. Enjoy it and you will succeed, after that you get better.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I took the day off from yote hunting and took the bow and went to do some last season deer or turkey hunting. Guess what I happen to hear bark while i was there?You got it a ,Yote. Figures huh? Saw four deer didnt get a chance for a shot.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

jeremy said:


> You said you live close to to Bg eyemall, wherebouts?


Muhlenberg county,jeremy


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

eyemall said:


> Muhlenberg county,jeremy


Give me a shout eyemall. You want to drive up to Daviess County I gotta place for you to crash too. I've even got a few Sam Adams Winter Lager in the fridge. I have to teach a pistol class tomorrow but I'll be at them all week until Friday.

I've got some brand new areas that haven't been hunted yet...... We'll get you a yote.

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> Give me a shout eyemall. You want to drive up to Daviess County I gotta place for you to crash too. I've even got a few Sam Adams Winter Lager in the fridge. I have to teach a pistol class tomorrow but I'll be at them all week until Friday.
> 
> I've got some brand new areas that haven't been hunted yet...... We'll get you a yote.
> 
> Chris C.


Now there's an offer you'd better take him up on, Eyemall. Super generous, Chris. Congrats on the snowdog this morning too!


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Now there's an offer you'd better take him up on, Eyemall. Super generous, Chris. Congrats on the snowdog this morning too!


Might have to take you up on your offer one of these days.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I was closer I'd be game, that sounds like a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Youngdon, if you are ever in the area you are more than welcome. You can travel light if you want, I have the guns and the gear. It's a pretty normal thing at my house to have folks stay the night as they are passing thru. We have plenty of room.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the invite Chris. I appreciate the offer and may just do that one of these days. Same goes here, if you find yourself in AZ shoot me a line.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

With the .mil work that we do my wife is used to having folks sleeping about everywhere. I think one night last year we had nine sleeping on a bed or a couch or something days before they deployed. The biggest reward was my son, he felt like he was hanging out with a bunch of Super Heroes. In fact he was, some of which I have had the honor to serve with.

I got a call this evening from one of them while at the grocery store. All is well with the whole gang!!!

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Super Heroes one and all. Your son gets to hang out with a Super Hero everyday!!

Glad to hear the gang is all good. Thank them for us for their service, and thank you for yours HH25.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I agree Super Heroes one and all. Your son gets to hang out with a Super Hero everyday!!
> 
> Glad to hear the gang is all good. Thank them for us for their service, and thank you for yours HH25.










..........


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

do u hunt with a partner? Its fun and seems to workout pretty good. We use a two man set up (most of any set up we use two man) with the rifleman up high on the ridge and left or right of the shotgunner/caller at the bottom of the ridge. We start with a #1. squeak type call for 2-3 minutes and #2. pause for 3-4 minutes while scanning the area. Then #3 we will let it all out with a rabbit distress for a series that will last for about 45 sec to 1 min. #4 again wait for 3-4 minutes #5 repeat step no. 3 #6 repeat no. 4 #7 we try to make the distress call sound as if something is in the claws of something and its getting torn to pieces by cupping my hands over the end of the call and opening hands and closing them to change the tone, lasting for about 1-2 min. The whole calling series should last about 15 - 17 min. now sit scanning the area for as long as you feel confident that nothing is coming. move to the next area


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Just remember, most critters that dawgs eat and critter calls that u use, the lungs in the critters are very small. Small lungs have very little air to make the sounds that they make. Keep the calls short and choppy not drawn out.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Coming from a teacher, and not a hunter, could you walk us through a normal stand? Others might be able to give you some pointers if you give a detailed list of things you do.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

And in the low yote areas there is a 25 % or less rate of calling one in . If your not having any luck try stayin at the set longer and call for 2-3 min then stop for a min. But you need to move in stealth like and wait for a moment before just calling survey your area look for brush spots, and places with good cover. Remember there is also a back up plan which is calling shouldnt be your only way of hunting strategy,cause when yotes fail to come in try sneaking up to a good spot and stalk them. Find there tracks or fresh kills or travel areas with some or any traffic and do a stalk on them.


----------

